# 2Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung/Grösse



## Derbeth (2. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin sehr unzufrieden grad mit meinem aktuellen Setup das folgendermassen aussieht:

Acer XB280HK - 4k 28" 60Hz Monitor vom (Bruder geliehen / könnt ich abkaufen)
Asus VG248 - Full HD 144Hz Monitor - Gehört mir

be quiet! Straight Power 600W
Asus Prime B350-Plus
AMD Ryzen 7 1700 auf 3.8Ghz (Dark Rock 3)
Asus 3060 TI Dual
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x 16gGB DDR4 auf 3000Mhz

Mein Hauptproblem liegt darin, dass mich das Verschieben von Fenstern extrem nervt, weil die Grössenunterschiede riesig sind.

Gibt es da ein Workaround oder MUSS ich 2 Monitore mit der selben Auflösung haben? Wieviel Zoll unterschied gehen da okay damit das ohne Probleme funktioniert?

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir 2 neue 27" Bildschirme zulegen.
1440p 144hz Mainscreen
und 1440 60hz Second.

Oder würde es da mehr Sinn machen direkt 2 144hz Monitore zu kaufen?

Und vielleicht vorab, was wird mein Rechnersetup überhaupt leisten können?

Danke für eure Starthilfe


----------



## claster17 (2. Januar 2021)

Mit einer Skalierung auf 175% sollte die Fenstergröße sehr nah an deinem 24" FHD liegen.
Für das Problem, dass die Maus immer versetzt, wenn man sie zwischen den Bildschirmen verschiebt, gibt es dieses Programm: https://github.com/mgth/LittleBigMouse

Ich persönlich bevorzuge unskaliert, um mehr Arbeitsfläche zu haben.


----------



## Derbeth (2. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube wir meinen etwas anderes. Ich bekomme die Fenster schon gleich gross angezeigt, aber das verschieben der Fenster stört mich. Um es auf den 24" FHD Bildschirm zu verschieben muss ich das Fenster mega klein machen dann rüberziehen. Das kann ich nur ändern indem ich 2 gleichgrosse Bildschirm mit der selben Auflösung habe oder?


----------



## Banchou (2. Januar 2021)

Hallo Derbeth.
Vorab möchte Ich Dir raten bei der Anschaffung deiner Monitore auf gleiche Hz und Auflösung zu setzen.
Weil: Ich habe 1x 2560x1440@144Hz und 1x1980x1080 60Hz.
Problem dieser Kombi ist die unterschiedliche Hz-Zahl der Monitore, es fühlt sich beim Arbeiten über beide Monitore ruckelig und unsauber an.
Dieses Problem konnte ich lösen weil ich den Full Hd über die Integrierte Grafik meines alten i7 3770k betreiben kann und den anderen 144Hz über die Grafikkarte.

Da du einen AMD hast fällt diese Art zum betreiben für dich leider weg, und ich habe noch kein wirklich funktionierendes Workaround im I-Net gefunden das dieses Problem zufriedenstellend behebt.

Zur Größe der Fenster beim verschieben sollte klar sein das wenn du das Fenster vom 4k* auf den Full HD ziehst das die Größenunterschiede nochmals ne Ecke größer ausfallen als zb. bei mir von 2560x1440 zum 1980x1080.

Abschließend bleibt zu sagen wenn es ein Neukauf wird: Gleiche Hz-Zahl und Gleiche Auflösung ist ein Muss!
Zoll nicht so entscheidend, kommt auf dich und deinen Platz aufm Schreibtisch an, aber "Ich" würde alles in einer Größe Kaufen.

Was die Frage nach der Leistung deines Systems anbelangt müsstest du bitte ein paar Beispiele nennen mit welchem du gedenkst dein System zu strapazieren! Games oder Anwendungen?
Und bedenke bitte das selbst neueste Hardware in die Knie geht wenn man alles auf Maximal stellt!
Da hilft nur Regler bedienen, gucken ob dir das "gebotene"(Grafik/FPS) reichen und wenn nicht, ja dann könnte es "Teurer" werden .

Gruß Banchou


----------



## Derbeth (2. Januar 2021)

Super herzlichen Dank.

Also am besten 2x denselben Monitor kaufen.

Ich zocke zur Zeit eigentlich nur Overwatch und Multiboxe in WoW -> 5 Instanzen gleichzeitig.

Mit der neuen Hardware die ich mir angeschafft habe, habe ich jetzt aber vor ein paar Singleplayer Spiele wie The Witcher 3 und Cyberpunk wieder zu zocken. 

Ist die Bildschirmgrösse ein Killer für die Grafikkarte oder ist das relativ egal ob ich 2x 27" oder 2x 24" am laufen habe?


----------



## Richu006 (2. Januar 2021)

Unterschidliche Frequenzen können funktionieren... hatte lange ein 60 und ein 120hz Monitor nebeneinader und keine Probleme. 

Aber wenn du sowieso neu kaufst, würde ich 2x denselben momitor kaufen. Wenns Finanziell möglich ist, dann hadt du auch die selben Farben etc.


----------



## Banchou (2. Januar 2021)

Als Vergleich, meine beiden oben genannten Monitore sind beide 27 Zoll, einmal WQHD 144hz und einmal Full HD 60Hz.
Bei Full Hd würde "Ich" nicht größer als 27 Zoll gehen und 24 Zoll wäre "mir" viel zu klein.
Aber das ist das von mir angesprochene Thema wieviel Platz auf deinem Tisch ist und wieweit der Abstand von Sitzposition zum Monitor ist. 

Die Größe des Monitors an sich ist egal, wichtig ist hier die Auflösung + Hz-Zahl und da musst du für dich persönlich einen Mittelweg finden da du schreibst Witcher und Overwatch.
Witcher braucht nicht viel FPS, in Overwatch könntest du evtl. von mehr FPS profitieren.
Deshalb mein Wink mit den Reglern bei den Grafiksettings.

ABER: Da du ja verschiedene Monitore und 2 Spiele-Settings (RPG-Witcher-langsam gegen FPS-Overwatch-schnell) hast passt das Perfekt.
Spiele beide Spiele zuerst mit dem Full HD, Spiel mit den Grafikeinstellungen und dann mit dem 4k und Probiere aus was dir besser gefällt. Einer mag mehr FPS und dreht die Grafik dafür runter, der Andere mag mehr "Bling-Bling" und ihm reichen 60 FPS/Hz!

Nutze nebenbei wenn du kannst Programme zum Auslesen deiner Hardware, dann siehst du wo du evtl. Reserven hast oder wo es eng wird, CPU oder Grafikkarte. Schau dich mal nach Benchmarks um was deine GPU und CPU im Stande sind zu leisten bei den Titeln die du beschrieben hast, daran kann man sich "grob" orientieren wo die Reise hingeht, mit Reglern hingehen könnte.

Bei Cyberpunk zb. ist mein Prozessor(i7-3770k) auf 100% und die Grafikkarte(2080Ti) langweilt sich und ich spiele auf mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen bei 30 bis max 60 FPS.
Hätte dort auch gerne mehr aber da kommen wir zu den 2 Endlösungen!

Kohle aufn Tisch packen oder mit leben, arrangieren.
Klingt komisch ist aber so. 

Also: Zoll (Größe des Monitors) ist eigentlich Wurst und kostet keine Leistung, bei mehreren Monitoren sollte aber wenn möglich eine einheitliche Größe genommen werden.
Also merke: die Größe des Monitors ist nicht wichtig, die Auflösung ist es was extrem Leistung kosten kann.
Wichtig: 1) gleiche Hz Zahl - besonders bei AMD, da keine integrierte Grafikkarte/Chip drin steckt.
               2) gleiche Auflösung - dein Problem wegen der Größe der Fenster ist Geschichte
               3) mehrere Monitore = gleiche Zoll Größe, wer weiß ob du nicht noch nen dritten Monitor kaufst?!
               4) Das Panel: IPS oder TN, ist Geschmackssache aber sollte wenn möglich dann das gleiche haben.

Anmerkung: Du hast ja 2 Monitore, das Spiel läuft aber eh nur auf einem, das kostet also keine "mehr Leistung".


----------



## Derbeth (3. Januar 2021)

Super danke dir für die sehr ausführlich Antwort!

Ich habe jetzt gerade mal ausprobiert (das ich da nicht früher draufgekommen bin -.-) den 4k auf 1440p Auflösung runterzuschrauben.
Das ist massiv besser im hin und herschieben von bildern etc. 

Das heisst ich werde mir jetzt wohl erstmal einen 27" 1440p 144hz 1ms Monitor raussuchen den holen und zusammen mit dem 24" 1080p 144hz 1ms Monitor testen und schauen wie das geht. Eventuell wird der 24er irgendwann upgegradet oder einfach so belassen wenns mir passt.

Ich melde mich wieder wenn ich einen passenden 27" gefunden hab um eure Meinung abzuholen


----------



## Banchou (3. Januar 2021)

Die Auflösung des 4k Monitors runter, bzw. an den 1440 anzupassen ist natürlich auch ne Lösung.


Derbeth schrieb:


> Das heisst ich werde mir jetzt wohl erstmal einen 27" 1440p 144hz 1ms Monitor raussuchen den holen und zusammen mit dem 24" 1080p 144hz 1ms Monitor testen und schauen wie das geht. Eventuell wird der 24er irgendwann upgegradet oder einfach so belassen wenns mir passt.


So würde ich das auch machen!

Ich habe auch erst vor nem knappen halben Jahr auf meinen 2560x1440 geupgradet.

Hintergrund war für "mich" folgender: Für nen 4k Monitor braucht es auch ordentlich Leistung diesen zu befeuern und dafür sind mir die Preise der Grafikkarten zu hoch, bzw. bin nicht bereit soviel dafür zu bezahlen wenn der Schwerpunkt beim Spielen liegt.
Wenn es bei dir evtl. mehr um Bildbearbeitung geht bin ich raus, da ich nicht weiß worauf man da beim Kauf achten sollte aber ich habe mal unten einen Link eingefügt

Deshalb ist für "mich" WQHD der nächste logische Schritt nach Full HD gewesen, 4k kommt vlt. in ein paar Jahren bei mir auf den Schreibtisch.

***
Wichtig noch, was Richu006 auch ansprach, ist die Sache mit den Farben wenn du darauf wert legst.
Sind beide deiner momentanen Monitore mit IPS oder TN Panel?
Das sollte wenn möglich auch gleich sein + die Reaktionszeit wie du oben ja selber schon angemerkt hast mit den 1ms.
***

Wenn beide zb. ein TN Panel haben kannst du ja mal versuchen im Freundeskreis zu gucken ob da einer nen IPS zum anschauen hat oder du gehst in das nächst größere Geschäft wenn möglich und schaust dir da mal die Unterschiede an.

Weil: Einen Monitor behält man am längsten, der sollte also gefallen auf Dauer.


In Sachen Monitor Empfehlungen bin ich aber raus, das sag ich gleich   
aber hier gibt es ja genug Tests/ Artikel wo man den Autor bestimmt mal mit 1-2 Fragen löchern kann 

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Specials/Monitor-Test-1074792/


----------

